# Graco Ultra 1000 Airless Paint sprayer found in workshop



## UKBrad (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi, i found a graco ultra 1000 Paint Sprayer in a shed clearance. I plugged it in and put it in a bucket of water. It seems to pump it up and spit it out the right place but not sure if it is working correctly. Has anyone had any experiance with these and no a good way to test it without a gun. Also anyone know what they're worth. Thanks


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

there is no way to completely test this unit without a gun. You could put a hose on it with a pressure gauge on the end so that you can close the system and see if it makes pressure, however if you have a gun you can spray and be sure that the pump will keep up. If the packings are worn the unit may be able to make pressure in static ( not spraying) but may not be able to keep up while spraying. What it is worth is debatable but be advised that the pressure control ( the box with the pressure knob) is obsolete.


----------

